# Strawberry Hideaway



## bluebunneh

I just wanted to share the new toy I got for Pippi - it's so cute!! I'm going to put some fleece inside so she'll be nice and comfy 

http://www.petco.com/product/10219/Smal ... SiteSearch

I might try to re-create this made entirely out of fabric -I'll make a post here if I can accomplish it ^_^

**UPDATE**
Here's a pic of Pippi in her Strawberry


----------



## Bengall77

Too cute! How big is this thing?


----------



## hedgielover

is it plastic or ceramic? or something else? It's very cute. Is this the small size that you linked to or are there other sizes?


----------



## bluebunneh

It's like 6 inches long so I'm afraid when she gets older we won't be able to fit into it anymore so that's why I'm going to try to figure out how to re-create it out of fabric or something.

I've only been able to find it in a SMALL. It's made of some kind of plastic with animal safe paint.

There is also an orange and other fruit hideouts on the web. I'm gonna look and see if I can't find a bigger one. Pippi really loves it!!


----------



## krbshappy71

That is sooo cute!


----------



## Bengall77

I think that you might have an easier time making it out of sculpy or another polymer clay and sculpting it. I don't know where you would get a pet safe paint, though. Would regular acrylic work? You can buy colored polymer clay but it is more expensive than the regular white.


----------



## bluebunneh

I'm actually pretty skilled with sculpey so it is doable - but I'm unsure about pet-safe paint as well. Also sculpey would be pretty heavy, but I suppose there is nothing wrong with that. It would take a lot of clay but I think it would be worth it. I'll do some research and see what all I find for paint and what not and keep ya'll posted. 

What are ya'll suggestions on how big I should make it?

Thanks!


----------



## LizardGirl

I think it would be a good idea to stick with something that can be tossed easily, or is easy to clean. I'd be afraid the clay would get dirty very fast, unless you found a way to seal it or something where it can be washed.


----------



## Bengall77

Sculpy, and other polymer clays, are completely washable. You bake it in your oven and it hardens to an impenetrable, sturdy material . But unlike ceramics they are very hard to break or shatter.

I think that the inside dimension should be at least 8"Lx10"Dx6"H in order to be big enough for most adult hedgehogs.

If you decide to do it please post pics!


----------



## shetland

Aw, she looks adorable!


----------



## bluebunneh

I'm pretty sure I'm going to use sculpy but I would like to find a clay that is not as expensive >_< I'm looking to model magic to see if it is washable - it's non-toxic and apparently any paint that is safe for children should be safe for animals as well. I can't wait to start making it!


----------



## Bengall77

I would be reticent to use model magic because the animals can chew on it and swallow little pieces. When my sis and I were kids we would make stuff out of model magic and the ferrets would go nuts biting and chewing on it and dragging it around the house. Thank goodness they never ingested the pieces. If your hedgehog isn't a nibbler it might be ok, but I know that I wouldn't be able to have it around Quillbert. He likes to take a nip at anything new and interesting.


----------



## bluebunneh

Yeah model magic - no good! You can't wash it either >_< So I picked up some sculpey last night and will start on shaping the strawberry tonight! I'll keep ya'll posted! I might make some hedgiehog sculpey earrings too!


----------

